# 1993 14' Lund V boat - conversion deck



## Jesterphatt (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Folks, long time voyeur, first time spammer... Got a 14' Lund from my father in law, Jr wanted to do some platform fishing, so we started down this path of modifying this plain jane boat into a spectacular fishing boat... anyway, we are all just hacks at this, and wanted to share my ongoing project





3 bench seats on the inside


----------



## Jesterphatt (Aug 29, 2011)

so our first adventure would be just to remove the front two seat and put decking on... to see how tippy it gets, that way its just a platform for springing us into another modification ... if necessary

ok, a cardboard template.... hint, use (1) large cardboard cut out and not (3) taped together...





just going to cover the 2 bench seats adn carry the nose of the deck all teh way to the front, then add a bow flat for a trolling motor


----------



## Jesterphatt (Aug 29, 2011)

ok, I went and got some special plywood (Advantech) best for moisture areas... and a lot cheaper than marine plywood... marine plywood is like $100 for a 4x8 and this advantech stuff is $25 per 4x8... went to menards and bought some cheap outdoor carpeting, along with outdoor carpet adhesive. Skinned the adhesive on the plywood and stapled the bottom side edge... I re layed in the now carpeted piece in the boat, layed the old seats in to see where the seats were. I also had my son get up on the deck to locate the seat mount, just by puttin the TM foot switch and a warm fuzzy feel, i drilled the spot for the seat mount


----------



## Jesterphatt (Aug 29, 2011)

I would suggest using all new hardware and predilling so that you dont burn out cheap drills... which I did... right tool for the right job...
next was the bow platform, I took some 1.5x1.5 angle aluminum and vised them down and took a very big hammer to get the correct angle so that the bow mount piece would lay flat





new ss screws I layed the decking and then I layed the bow piece.. that was easy






and an after shot


----------



## HUSKERBOATER (Oct 3, 2011)

How did screwing that deck into the benches go? It would seem difficult to estimate the location, even with the old benches laying there? I have a similar Lund and those benches all originally had a nut on the backside holding the wood in place.


----------



## spes (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello,
I purchased a 14' WC this year. It came decked,which I want to replace.
In your 5th picture down the front half of my boat looks similarly decked.
My question to you is, do you have any framing under the section right at the bow (from the forward perminant seat) ?
When I removed the old deck from my boat there was no framing forward of the front seat. The forward most part of the deck just wedged into the shape of the bow. I'm not a small guy and walked on it half the summer I had the boat, and didn't feel fragile at all.

When I find my camera I'll post a picture

Thanks


----------

